

Ask HN: What are best places to visit in the bay area for an entrepreneur - macco

I am going to the states this winter and I would like to visit the bay area. Where should I go to get a glimpse of that famous Silicon Valley spirit?
======
nameless1
Start here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairchild_Semiconductor#mediavi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairchild_Semiconductor#mediaviewer/File:IC_Plaque.jpg)

Why?

Read this: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/26/the-first-trillion-
dollar-s...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/26/the-first-trillion-dollar-
startup/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity)

